# Sound Off Led 3 Mini Lightbar



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

NEW! LED3 Mini Lightbar is built with ten LED3 Mini Light Modules. The modules are placed around the inside perimeter of the housing providing 360 degrees of bright LED output. Clear outer housing is made with a durable polycarbonate with a UV inhibitor to prevent yellowing of the lens. Injection molded black polycarbonate and ABS base is strong and long-lasting and the wire exit can be moved to exit left or right depending on your needs. Magnetic or Permanent mounting options available. the LED Mini Lightbar has a 5 Year No Hassle Warranty and is rated SAE Class 1 and is CA Title 13 compliant.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Did i miss the price?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea you missed it, missed it cause he didn't put one.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

thought so!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

they didnt put up a price yet


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

i called the company and they said it would run for abpout $380


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That should be a sweet bar. Hopefully the price isnt going to be too high. I really like sound off products, My predator IIs are sweet and very bright.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

well then, I was typing while you got that price posted. Thats not too bad


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Boy, I would like to see a side by side comparison with the SHO-ME.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

bltp203;600447 said:


> Boy, I would like to see a side by side comparison with the SHO-ME.


hell yeah good idea im gonna order the sho me one in a few days


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bltp203;600447 said:


> Boy, I would like to see a side by side comparison with the SHO-ME.


Haven't seen the newer Sho-Me's, but the Sound Off full lightbars are on most of the sheriff and police cars around me and are the brightest lights I have seen in a light bar. Bet it doesn't compare.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Go to sirennet.com and watch the video of it in action. Maybe it will change your mind.

http://www.sirennet.com/ab12-1224-000.html


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

i still love the whelen liberty


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

and the tomar blade


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*lightbar*

I have a soundoff minibar very bright
http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m182/ermledguy/Lightbar/?action=view&current=el3mb2.flv


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m182/ermledguy/Lightbar/?action=view&current=el3mb.flv


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

that light is pretty hot, im going to go led for my next light and this might be the one. i like this light, the able 2 sho me or the new star led


----------

